# look who woke up



## terryo (Apr 17, 2009)

I went out by the pond today and saw a frog. The first one so far. He is kind of skinny, but I am sure he will fatten up soon. He was sitting next to that fat fake one.....Spring is in the air.


----------



## Candy (Apr 17, 2009)

You have a pond I'm so jealous. I kind of wish there were more pictures Terryo do you have anymore? Your frog is cute do they hibernate too? Don't know much about them. Candy


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, they do hibernate. This guy must have just woke up, because it is the first time that I saw him. After a month he will fatten up, but right now he is so skinny. Here's a few more pictures from last year. 

















some of the big koi


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry, congrats on your first frog of the season . They do look like they could be in love.  
Great Pics.


----------



## Itort (Apr 17, 2009)

Ribit Ribit. Nice bullfrog. Word of warning, if it can get it in it's mouth it will.


----------



## Candy (Apr 17, 2009)

O.K. I really shouldn't of asked to see more pictures because now I'm really jealous! Your pond is beautiful. My husband is going to have to take a look at these so maybe we could build something like this. Did you build yours? I wonder if my Labrador would leave those frogs alone or would they have fun chasing each other?  Candy


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2009)

You won't believe this Larry....but maybe you will....two years ago I saw one eat a little wren who was just getting a drink of water. I lost my breath...I couldn't believe it. Then I saw one sitting on a rock with a cat fish sticking out of it's mouth. One of those pointy wiskers was stuck in it's jaw. I had to net it and carefully take out the cat fish. It played dead for about 2 minutes then jumped into the water. Yes, I know...they will eat anything...I've even seen them eat little tadpoles. Yuk!



Candy said:


> O.K. I really shouldn't of asked to see more pictures because now I'm really jealous! Your pond is beautiful. My husband is going to have to take a look at these so maybe we could build something like this. Did you build yours? I wonder if my Labrador would leave those frogs alone or would they have fun chasing each other?  Candy



The big pond is 23 years old, and has about 1,000 gallons. The little one with the turtle is only 60 gal. The big one has a liner and the little one is preformed...just for 1 turtle. I used to have turtles in the big pond, but it became too much work and I had no one to help me any more sooooooooooo....no more water turtles. I gave them to my sister. The Koi are way less work .


----------



## Itort (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a pond on my property with all the native critters including bullfrogs. I have seen them catch and eat marsh voles, sparrows, and hatchling red wing blackbirds. Inturn they are prey for snapping turtles, visiting herons, and a swimming barn cat. The grandkids had one for a summer that lived on mice.


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2009)

You have an amazing pond Terry, I am so jealous  and now, to make me more jealous, you have frogs in it  I love frogs, they are just so cute. Seriously, your pond is beautiful. If you have more pics, please do not hesitate to post them


----------



## Stazz (Apr 20, 2009)

Ooooooooooo what a beautiful pond Terry !!! You are so lucky !! Hopefully I can have one like that too one day!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 20, 2009)

your pond is amazing! I wish we could have one, we live in a condo. It must be a lot of work to keep up, but beautiful!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 20, 2009)

I am very jealous of your pond, and critters.


----------



## shelber10 (Apr 21, 2009)

you have an amazing pond and back yard its making me jealouse


----------



## terryo (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't be jealous....I was sick and going through a very bad time, and my son wanted to do something to make me happy again, so that is how I got the pond, and the yard came the same way. In life sometimes, something good comes with something bad, but no matter how good it is, it doesn't make up for the bad. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

terryo said:


> Don't be jealous....I was sick and going through a very bad time, and my son wanted to do something to make me happy again, so that is how I got the pond, and the yard came the same way. In life sometimes, something good comes with something bad, but no matter how good it is, it doesn't make up for the bad. Thank you for the compliments.



Terry
Your sounds like a really nice person to want to make his mom happy like that. I hope the bad times are over and that you are feeling better


----------

